# Vote for MHF (Lets break 2000 votes !!)



## nukeadmin

http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/best-online-motorhome-communities-1399

I am biased of course


----------



## GEMMY

Nuke, I 've just had a huge banner blocking that web site :lol: Saying it was SUSPICIOUS, it would not give me the authority to overide it's DIRE warning :lol: 

So :?: :?: :?: 

tony


----------



## nukeadmin

weird Tony, what AV program you running ?


----------



## GEMMY

norton

tony


----------



## autostratus

I use the Firefdox add-on that vets websites for safety and it gives that site a green for good.

I have visited other sites where I've had a dire warning so it is doing the job.


----------



## nukeadmin

passed your concern onto Caravanguard Tony, not sure why you get that as I don't this end

Anyone else have problems accessing the site to vote ?


----------



## GEMMY

Nuke, I've gone direct to Caravanguard's website and voted with no problem 8O 

tony


----------



## GEMMY

Nukes post needs a bump 8O :wink: 

tony


----------



## nukeadmin

the more votes the merrier


----------



## Bryansdad

Just voted.
current state of play is:-


Which is your favourite online motorhome community?

Motorhomefacts (70%, 68 Votes)Motorhome Fun (27%, 26 Votes)UKCampsite.co.uk (2%, 2 Votes)UK Motorhomes.net (1%, 1 Votes)Motorhome Today (0%, 0 Votes)Practical Motorhome (0%, 0 Votes)Out & About Live (0%, 0 Votes)Total Voters: 97


----------



## carolgavin

Voted for motorhomef f f f f f f f FACTS!!!!!!!!

Cos it is the best, no ifs buts whys or maybes.


----------



## LadyJ

Works ok for me

# Motorhomefacts (69%, 72 Votes)
# Motorhome Fun (28%, 29 Votes)
# UKCampsite.co.uk (2%, 2 Votes)
# UK Motorhomes.net (1%, 1 Votes)
# Motorhome Today (0%, 0 Votes)
# Practical Motorhome (0%, 0 Votes)
# Out & About Live (0%, 0 Votes)


Jac


----------



## clianthus

Just voted, we'd better keep this on the front page so all those poor folks that have to go to work will see it when they get home :lol: 

* Motorhomefacts (65%, 75 Votes)
* Motorhome Fun (32%, 37 Votes)
* UKCampsite.co.uk (2%, 2 Votes)
* UK Motorhomes.net (1%, 1 Votes)
* Motorhome Today (0%, 0 Votes)
* Practical Motorhome (0%, 0 Votes)
* Out & About Live (0%, 0 Votes)

Total Voters: 115


----------



## busterbears

Just voted - MHF up to 79 votes now and clearly out in front!

Keep voting


----------



## erneboy

Just voted. MHF is well ahead, Alan.


----------



## Ken38

Just voted ok. I use Avast

It good against pirates!


----------



## Bryandh

No problem ....... didn't vote, but no problem :lol:



Edit: Hmmmmm bad idea not voting, last time I did not vote Gordon Brown got the job !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

> didn't vote


any particular reason why not lol  U don't want another missed opportunity


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Just voted for MHF  


Paul


----------



## clive1821

Just voted for MHF


----------



## bognormike

and me :lol:


----------



## javea

And another one.


----------



## ardgour

Motorhome fun is catching up - maybe I should go and see if it is good :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin

lol ardgour, more members here, more content, more facilities and dare I say it more fun


----------



## ardgour

Just been to check out that other site - I take it 'the dark side' refers to this site?
Went in with an open mind, came out convinced I am in the right place - oh dear just admitted I have gone over to 'the dark side' :evil: 

Chris


----------



## Suenliam

Always maintain you can't complain if you don't vote- I''ve voted so watch out :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JollyJack

Just voted - no problems at 1810

Motorhomefacts (52%, 116 Votes)
Motorhome Fun (38%, 83 Votes)
Out & About Live (7%, 15 Votes)
Motorhoming-Wild (1%, 3 Votes)
UKCampsite.co.uk (1%, 2 Votes)
Motorhome Today (0%, 1 Votes)
UK Motorhomes.net (0%, 1 Votes)
Practical Motorhome (0%, 0 Votes)
Wild Camping (1%, 0 Votes)


----------



## locovan

Wait a minute we should have held out for a bribe.


We will vote Nuke if you let us have a global :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :diabloanifire: :diabloanifire: 

Ok i will go and Vote    

Motorhomefacts (47%, 128 Votes)
Motorhome Fun (37%, 103 Votes)
Out & About Live (9%, 24 Votes)
Motorhoming-Wild (4%, 11 Votes)
Motorhome Today (1%, 3 Votes)
UKCampsite.co.uk (1%, 2 Votes)
Wild Camping (1%, 2 Votes)
Practical Motorhome (0%, 1 Votes)
UK Motorhomes.net (0%, 1 Votes)


----------



## locovan

It wont let Ray vote because I have already voted thats unfair


----------



## UncleNorm

I've just voted. We need to increase our presence as that other group is looking close!! 8O

Good luck Nuke and all. 8)


----------



## UncleNorm

locovan said:


> It wont let Ray vote because I have already voted thats unfair


That's NOT fair as Ramos IS a subscriber too. Just like AuntieSandra and cousinkatie... If they wish to vote, they have every right. Change your mind, Mavis, this instant!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## karlb

done


----------



## clodhopper2006

done and *bump*


----------



## locovan

UncleNorm said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wont let Ray vote because I have already voted thats unfair
> 
> 
> 
> That's NOT fair as Ramos IS a subscriber too. Just like AuntieSandra and cousinkatie... If they wish to vote, they have every right. Change your mind, Mavis, this instant!! :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Can Auntie Sandra vote try it !!!


----------



## bigfrank3

Just voted, 139 for motorhome facts, Frank


----------



## Hezbez

Voted;

Motorhomefacts (44%, 142 Votes
Motorhome Fun (36%, 117 Votes)
Out & About Live (12%, 38 Votes)
Motorhoming-Wild (5%, 16 Votes)
UKCampsite.co.uk (1%, 4 Votes)
Motorhome Today (1%, 3 Votes)
Practical Motorhome (1%, 2 Votes)
Wild Camping (1%, 2 Votes)
UK Motorhomes.net (0%, 1 Votes)

Total Voters: 325


----------



## peejay

Bumpety bump.

.....and just in case you forgot the link from the first page :wink: ...

http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/best-online-motorhome-communities-1399

Pete


----------



## Sloany

Voted!!

Its close Motorhome facts 150
Motorhome fun 141

Dave


----------



## Techno100

I voted but really the poll should not mix FREE and subscription forums as there is a huge difference in resources, no coincidence that the chargers are at the top.


----------



## clianthus

Oh dear, looks like we have dropped behind  

Come on get voting!!

* Motorhome Fun (38%, 167 Votes)
* Motorhomefacts (37%, 160 Votes)
* Out & About Live (12%, 53 Votes)
* Motorhoming-Wild (5%, 20 Votes)
* Wild Camping (4%, 19 Votes)
* Motorhome Today (1%, 6 Votes)
* UKCampsite.co.uk (1%, 4 Votes)
* UK Motorhomes.net (1%, 3 Votes)
* Practical Motorhome (1%, 2 Votes)

Total Voters: 434


----------



## dodger148

Come on folks, those who havnt voted - MHF are not at the top - the other MHF is.

Hmm hadnt thought of management voting Mavis, good idea as she is on mhf all be as a non payer, Just reminded a couple of infrequent posters it would help if they voted


----------



## nukeadmin

its v close now, need more votes 

http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/best-online-motorhome-communities-1399/


----------



## locovan

Motorhome Fun (36%, 186 Votes)
Motorhomefacts (35%, 182 Votes)
Out & About Live (11%, 59 Votes)
Wild Camping (5%, 26 Votes)
Motorhoming-Wild (5%, 26 Votes)
Motorhome Today (2%, 10 Votes)
UK Motorhomes.net (1%, 6 Votes)
UKCampsite.co.uk (1%, 4 Votes)
Practical Motorhome (4%, 2 Votes)
Total Voters: 522


Come on vote dont let them overtake


----------



## DABurleigh

Is it too late to rename MHF to Meso?

As the loser of the charity poll, I feel the same voting activism is at play!

Dave


----------



## moblee

Voted for facts.

And left comment.


----------



## grout20

I've voted....and bumped again!
john


----------



## nukeadmin

lol its sooo close !


----------



## nukeadmin

Well i am amazed at what some people will say in online poll comments



> #
> David Jones, on February 10th, 2011 at 11:18 am Said:
> 
> This poll has highlighted what I have always believed to be the dishonesty of both of the pay forums. MH Facts boasts that 53,000 people have joined and MH Fun claims it has 13,000 members. The vast majority of these are people who sign up and stay for a few days and decide that they're not going to pay the fee.
> 
> How else do you explain these derisory voting numbers of a couple of hundred people?
> 
> This is a total con to woo more advertisers. If advertisers really knew the very tiny number of real, paying members, they'd be off in a flash. I suspect that neither forum has more than a few hundred paying members.
> 
> Time to come clean folks! Stop this rip off of companies who pay to advertise with you!


putting the words dishonesty, con and rip off about two what amount to businesses isn't the done thing, I wander if Mr Jones knows anything about defamation law !!!!


----------



## eddievanbitz

nukeadmin said:


> Well i am amazed at what some people will say in online poll comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #
> David Jones, on February 10th, 2011 at 11:18 am Said:
> 
> This poll has highlighted what I have always believed to be the dishonesty of both of the pay forums. MH Facts boasts that 53,000 people have joined and MH Fun claims it has 13,000 members. The vast majority of these are people who sign up and stay for a few days and decide that they're not going to pay the fee.
> 
> How else do you explain these derisory voting numbers of a couple of hundred people?
> 
> This is a total con to woo more advertisers. If advertisers really knew the very tiny number of real, paying members, they'd be off in a flash. I suspect that neither forum has more than a few hundred paying members.
> 
> Time to come clean folks! Stop this rip off of companies who pay to advertise with you!
> 
> 
> 
> putting the words dishonesty, con and rip off about two what amount to businesses isn't the done thing, I wander if Mr Jones knows anything about defamation law !!!!
Click to expand...

Or perhaps Mr Jones is a "wannabe" and lives his motorhoming life sat in front of a computer instead of owning one and being away using it! Does he really expect upwards of 65,000 people who are interested in touring and motorhoming to be say in front of a computer instead of uning their vans?

Some people do take a bit of fun very seriously I must say

Eddie

ps ask any of us that voted, we all know which site is the best, don't we :wink:


----------



## kc10

Voted like a good anorak. 

MH Facts on 39%
MH Fun on 38%

Total votes 765. 

Not the best voting system is it and sure it is open to abuse? I haven't read all the notes on this thread but sure someone will have said that already.


----------



## teljoy

Just added a comment to my vote.

"I voted for Motorhome facts and having been a member for five years I believe it is the best annual tenner I have spent. It’s members have helped me with numerous questions I have had regarding solar panels, batteries, continental touring, maps and general upkeep of the motorhome.
The forum also has many members with a great sense of fun and are always willing to help.

Terry"


It is still very close. Where are you voters?


----------



## nukeadmin

> Some people do take a bit of fun very seriously I must say


Well I have submitted the following comment to be approved in response to Mr Jones



> I feel i must respond to the comments of David Jones above, to say we are dishonest and our joining members numbers are a "total con" sails close to the wind defamation wise !
> I can't speak for other sites but the same rules should apply, we most definitely have had that number of members join the site, the paid subscriber numbers have nothing to do with how many people would vote on an online poll !.
> The most important figures in any advertisers mind are the number of Unique visitors a website gets per month and motorhomefacts.com has approx 200,000 per month in peak season months. Posters on forums and active members are always by far the minority as Lurkers (none posters who use the websites and glean information but don't actively participate) are always the vast majority of the site visitors.


----------



## Addie

It's a funny one this, as someone who makes his living from Online Marketing and Social Media. 

Motorhome Fun. I'm a member there also, but while the 'off topics' sections are very active there is not a great deal of information that interests me. But the members are also very loyal and a bit more, well, accommodating sometimes? But I haven't been there often enough to form a proper judgement. I suspect the majority of members there are members who found Facts too "complicated" or otherwise fell out and defected. 

(In fact, Nuke, I'd very much like the 'Continental Touring' section to be a bit more accessible - with a 'recently posted' section for just there!)

Motorhome Facts has a wealth and breath of information that just can't be beaten and will always gain more members because of it. Google loves the site, I can't count the number of times I've googled something motorhome related and a post has come up - so much so that I often search on here first now!

Wild Camping serves it's purpose.

Club Motorhome is the most awful site I've ever experienced and I take issue with the users blogs being "embedded" within the terrible site. Strikes me a bit like when I had 'clubs' at school and someone would always go and setup a club to rival yours but attract no members :lol: I can spot 10 things wrong with the site at a glance and is the reason it does not even rank in the top 3 for "Club Motorhome". Oh, did you know it was £10 to advertise there? That statement is bigger than the (terrible) logo! 1990 called, they want their website back...


The rest I've never visited the rest, but I will do now 

(I voted for here btw...)


----------



## sallytrafic

We are now falling behind badly why aren't people voting? If Fun win we will never hear the end of it


----------



## Spacerunner

'Heather' says its just for FUN!........We ain't gotta chance!! :lol:


----------



## ICDSUN

+1


----------



## 100127

Err, excuse me fickness, where do you vote. Me polling boof down the road is shut.


Bob


----------



## nukeadmin

> I suspect the majority of members there are members who found Facts too "complicated" or otherwise fell out and defected.


the initial membership were a lot of defectors perhaps and I would suspect that anyone who was removed from here would end up on there also, but as has been mentioned before forums are like pubs, sometimes you frequent quite a few and have a passing knowledge of regulars and general conversation within and others are your local where you spend most of your time with better friends. Of course it is human nature to join together in clusters and run down near competitors. I don't mind humorous stuff but attacks on business practices and obvious non factual things need to be addressed

What I can never understand is members who are on multiple sites, but post things on them and don't seem to think people over here know what they have said lol



> Club Motorhome is the most awful site I've ever experienced


lol don't think Neil (one of our members who runs that site) will want to be known like that, but alas all sites start from somewhere, mhf used to look poor by todays standards in its infancy
see http://replay.waybackmachine.org/20031011013356/http://www.motorhomefacts.com/
lol


----------



## jedi

Done!


----------



## nukeadmin

> Err, excuse me fickness, where do you vote


http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/best-online-motorhome-communities-1399/

get your votes in people we are almost neck and neck lol


----------



## 100127

Done :twisted:


----------



## Bryandh

nukeadmin said:


> didn't vote
> 
> 
> 
> any particular reason why not lol  U don't want another missed opportunity
Click to expand...

No reason other than I have been a subscriber a relatively short period of time and while the site meets my limited needs, so do the others that I subscribe to (including 2 other candidates). I will therefore leave the voting to those subscribers of longer duration who are better able to make the decision for "best site". :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin

> No reason other than I have been a subscriber a relatively short period of time


np completely understand


----------



## GEMMY

After voting try to read 'responses' best laugh for ages on the animosity shown. :lol: :wink: 

tony

Ps, didn't know MH fun had that many members 8O


----------



## Zebedee

GEMMY said:


> Ps, didn't know MH fun had that many members 8O


And a good proportion of them felt compelled to do the missionary bit, and bang on about how great Fun is and what a crappy dump Facts is. :roll:

Methinks the ladies doth protest too much!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Reminds me of an insignificant little terrier yapping at the heels of an enormous Dobermann.

The big fella doesn't need to throw his weight around!

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

locovan said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wont let Ray vote because I have already voted thats unfair
> 
> 
> 
> That's NOT fair as Ramos IS a subscriber too. Just like AuntieSandra and cousinkatie... If they wish to vote, they have every right. Change your mind, Mavis, this instant!! :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can Auntie Sandra vote try it !!!
Click to expand...

In a word... NO. She's just tried and been told she has already voted for MHFacts. :wink:


----------



## Bryandh

Neck and neck at17:38 (GMT+1)

MHF.com 722............MHF.co.uk 711


----------



## RedSonja

Well I have voted.

Afraid I voted for MH Fun.

I personally dont like the way things are going on this site and wont renew.

People should get out and enjoy their Motorhome not start bickering about politics or relegion and start attacking people for their views. Too many of those sort of people on here now.

Its a shame as some of my good friends will still be here. But there is always Face Book to contact them on.

Sonja


----------



## domannhal

Just voted now 723 - Ann


----------



## clive1821

its interesting that we have 53,000 + members and only 726 members have voted as of 16:48gmt


----------



## carolgavin

RedSonja said:


> Well I have voted.
> 
> Afraid I voted for MH Fun.
> 
> I personally dont like the way things are going on this site and wont renew.
> 
> People should get out and enjoy their Motorhome not start bickering about politics or relegion and start attacking people for their views. Too many of those sort of people on here now.
> 
> Its a shame as some of my good friends will still be here. But there is always Face Book to contact them on.
> 
> Sonja


Up to you of course Sonja and your view is respected. Sadly what this poll has done is allow the disaffected members of fun to vent their spleen an a very public way of what they think is wrong with facts.
Doesn't put them in a very good light and is very very noticeable that the ethos of intolerence of facts by fun is not reciprocated by the members here. 
None of Facts members have felt the same need to talk about fun in the same way. Wonder what that tells you.
There is room for us both without all the petty name calling!! Each to their own and all that.


----------



## Bryandh

clive1821 said:


> its interesting that we have 53,000 + members and only 726 members have voted as of 16:48gmt


No matter the size of the electorate, in any type of election, the minority who turn up.....win elections. Given the disparity in (claimed) membership size 53000 versus 13000, MHF(.co.uk) appear to be getting their voters to the polls ! Remarkable performance.


----------



## erneboy

Well said Carol and long may we refrain from joining in, Alan.


----------



## nukeadmin

> Afraid I voted for MH Fun.
> 
> I personally dont like the way things are going on this site and wont renew.
> 
> People should get out and enjoy their Motorhome not start bickering about politics or relegion and start attacking people for their views. Too many of those sort of people on here now.
> 
> Its a shame as some of my good friends will still be here. But there is always Face Book to contact them on.
> 
> Sonja


not a problem Sonja wish you luck but I can't agree that other sites also don't have arguments about politics / religion etc especially during the dismal winter months when they are frustrated and can't use their vans as much 



> appear to be getting their voters to the polls ! Remarkable performance.


Unfortunately if someone has an issue with someone / something they will vote AGAINST that thing Vs voting FOR another, and the comments that seem to be directed at me / MHF on that survey seem to bear that out !
whereas members of MHF couldn't care about other sites and voting against them so much.

lol tis funny really here I am saying one thing on here and yet on other sites other admins will no doubt be doing the exact same no doubt. I know what it must feel to be a politician now doing door to door polling and encouraging voters to get to polling stations lol

Glad I am a site admin and not a site user as it is very divisive


----------



## wakk44

RedSonja said:


> Well I have voted.
> 
> Afraid I voted for MH Fun.
> 
> I personally dont like the way things are going on this site and wont renew.
> 
> People should get out and enjoy their Motorhome not start bickering about politics or relegion and start attacking people for their views. Too many of those sort of people on here now.
> 
> Its a shame as some of my good friends will still be here. But there is always Face Book to contact them on.
> 
> Sonja


That's a shame Sonja,you will be missed on here,I have always looked forward to reading your well reasoned posts.

An even bigger shame is the fact that you have posted over on fun with this;-










I don't think that you will get any abuse from members on here,the majority of us completely respect your decision.It's a pity that some ex members see this poll as an opportunity to re-open old wounds.


----------



## carolgavin

wakk44 said:


> RedSonja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have voted.
> 
> Afraid I voted for MH Fun.
> 
> I personally dont like the way things are going on this site and wont renew.
> 
> People should get out and enjoy their Motorhome not start bickering about politics or relegion and start attacking people for their views. Too many of those sort of people on here now.
> 
> Its a shame as some of my good friends will still be here. But there is always Face Book to contact them on.
> 
> Sonja
> 
> 
> 
> That's a shame Sonja,you will be missed on here,I have always looked forward to reading your well reasoned posts.
> 
> An even bigger shame is the fact that you have posted over on fun with this;-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that you will get any abuse from members on here,the majority of us completely respect your decision.It's a pity that some ex members see this poll as an opportunity to re-open old wounds.
Click to expand...

Now that is a huge shame, seriously why do people feel the need to do this. It is clear where your loyalties lie Sonja and I for one respect that as I said but what abuse do you expect?????? 
No one on here is that bothered.


----------



## RedSonja

Im not going to say any more on the subject. 

Please feel free to post any more of my Posts from Motor Home Fun on this site.

Of Course many of you are members on Fun as well so look forward to carrying on the conversations.

Good Luck to you all here. I have had some great times with you all.
I will still come to visit you at Rallies like I have always done and hope to have the same welcome as before.

I will still post until my Membership expires in July.

Sonja


----------



## Bryandh

nukeadmin said:


> Afraid I voted for MH Fun.
> 
> I personally dont like the way things are going on this site and wont renew.
> 
> People should get out and enjoy their Motorhome not start bickering about politics or relegion and start attacking people for their views. Too many of those sort of people on here now.
> 
> Its a shame as some of my good friends will still be here. But there is always Face Book to contact them on.
> 
> Sonja
> 
> 
> 
> not a problem Sonja wish you luck but I can't agree that other sites also don't have arguments about politics / religion etc especially during the dismal winter months when they are frustrated and can't use their vans as much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appear to be getting their voters to the polls ! Remarkable performance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately if someone has an issue with someone / something they will vote AGAINST that thing Vs voting FOR another, and the comments that seem to be directed at me / MHF on that survey seem to bear that out !
> whereas members of MHF couldn't care about other sites and voting against them so much.
> 
> lol tis funny really here I am saying one thing on here and yet on other sites other admins will no doubt be doing the exact same no doubt. I know what it must feel to be a politician now doing door to door polling and encouraging voters to get to polling stations lol
> 
> Glad I am a site admin and not a site user as it is very divisive
Click to expand...

Don't think I understand your comments in reply to mine regarding turnout.

Are you saying that having cast an undeniably remarkable 714 votes, that those votes are being cast AGAINST MHF.com rather than FOR MHF.co.uk, a conspiracy of the disaffected? The term for that is paranoia ! :wink:


----------



## TR5

I have put my tick in the box. (and left no comments!)


----------



## GEMMY

Did everyone know, if have a phone with a different ISP that you can vote again. :roll: 

tony


----------



## olley

Zebedee said:


> Reminds me of an insignificant little terrier yapping at the heels of an enormous Dobermann.
> 
> The big fella doesn't need to throw his weight around!
> 
> Dave :lol: :lol:


That's exactly how Darius III felt. :lol: :lol:

Ian


----------



## Addie

Of course the only real winner here is Caravan Guard, who has cleverly played both sites off against each other and managed over 1500 unique visitors to its site for no cost at all


----------



## ardgour

I presume caravanguard started this poll as a form of advertising and a way of getting more motorhomers to visit their site but the idea may backfire - yes lots of people have visited and voted but if (as is now proving) it also stirs up animosity and unnecessary negative comments against others then perhaps being linked to something which has stirred up bad feeling is not such good publicity.
As has already been said most of us respect the right of others to have different views and needs, thats OK and hopefully most of us are too busy getting on with life to engage in a slanging match. It doesn't reflect well on either forum.

Chris


----------



## artona

Addie said:


> Of course the only real winner here is Caravan Guard, who has cleverly played both sites off against each other and managed over 1500 unique visitors to its site for no cost at all


I can't for one moment think caravanguard sat there plotting to set the two sites off against each other but yes its obviously a marketting campaign for them


----------



## TR5

GEMMY said:


> Did everyone know, if have a phone with a different ISP that you can vote again. :roll:
> 
> tony


I suppose that's ok if there are two members in the same household, otherwise that's cheating! 

We don't need to cheat to win, do we guys, even if others do! :roll:


----------



## motormouth

Addie said:


> Of course the only real winner here is Caravan Guard, who has cleverly played both sites off against each other and managed over 1500 unique visitors to its site for no cost at all


Spot on there. And the vast majority have been directed there by the main contenders. Must admit that having read some of the posts on the "other" site, there appears to be a lot of animosity towards this one. Sad really.


----------



## Addie

artona said:


> I can't for one moment think caravanguard sat there plotting to set the two sites off against each other but yes its obviously a marketting campaign for them


I would imagine Caravan Guard spend enough time watching each of the forums for their own "mentions" to have picked up on the rivalry.

Add to that to their decision to allow defamatory comments to be posted alongside the poll by pollers brings the competition into disrepute, in my opinion.

As with a lot of companies who try their hand at Social Media - great idea, poor execution.


----------



## ardgour

Can I just put in a note of support and appreciation for the mods on this site who seem to be singled out for unfair criticism and held up as a negative point in a few of the comments posted against MHF.com on the poll. 
With a membership this big and so many posts and lively views it is necessary for someone to keep an eye on things and perhaps stop one of us inadvertently overstepping the mark in the heat of the moment but it is never easy being a referee and mostly it is a thankless task - damned if you do and damned if you don't.
I would be much more worried about joining a site without mods - though I gather from comments that some of the smaller sites claim not to need them - hope they don't discover too late it was perhaps an unwise move
So thanks mods- you are appreciated

Chris


----------



## moblee

Do we really need a poll caravanguard ?

Light side ?,Dark side ?, Talking out of your Backside ?

Forums are for Advice,Tips,and making Friends I.m.o.

Motorhomers United (I haven't started another football post) :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

I like being part of the "Dark Side" I think this persona should be encouraged. In fact, Nuke you should change your Avatar to this










The force is strong in this one!

I am a member of 4 motorhome forums including this one and fun and I have friends on all of them. The wild site and full timing site serve a good purpose but are less frequented and Fun and mainly this one are where I spend most of my time. Ive never been one for belonging to one club, local or place. I like to roam and put myself about a bit 8O

Flipping heck memberships only a tenner or so, why not join them all?

I like the banter on here as well as the great assistance and help. I dont understand anyone slagging off "the other site" on either side and Im sorry but there is often controversy and fisticuffs on all these sites not just here. I should know cos im usually involved.

May the force go with you

Nanoo Nanoo!


----------



## locovan

barryd said:


> I like being part of the "Dark Side" I think this persona should be encouraged. In fact, Nuke you should change your Avatar to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The force is strong in this one!
> 
> I am a member of 4 motorhome forums including this one and fun and I have friends on all of them. The wild site and full timing site serve a good purpose but are less frequented and Fun and mainly this one are where I spend most of my time. Ive never been one for belonging to one club, local or place. I like to roam and put myself about a bit 8O
> 
> Flipping heck memberships only a tenner or so, why not join them all?
> 
> I like the banter on here as well as the great assistance and help. I dont understand anyone slagging off "the other site" on either side and Im sorry but there is often controversy and fisticuffs on all these sites not just here. I should know cos im usually involved.
> 
> May the force go with you
> 
> Nanoo Nanoo!


You dont get the personal service barry like you get on MHF where by someone goes to take pictures and inspect a wild site and go to the Park and Ride at Canterbury to make sure there is water-- check out Tankerton slopes and give the state of the roads in the snow etc etc :lol: :lol: a slave to your members :roll:


----------



## dillon

I am also a member of both sites but i have placed my vote for MHFacts because i do feel it is the best one.


----------



## sallytrafic

Go MHF GO










but keep voting


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Another vote for MHF here, none biased. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## tattytony

Voted MHF


----------



## sallytrafic

MHF vote has topped 1000 (1004 at time of posting)


----------



## altom

Voted for the BEST of course!
Hope we win!!!


----------



## GEMMY

:lol: :lol: :lol: I've gained notoriety from billybob and jane on t'other side for advocating the use of mobile phones to vote. The idiot, if he'd bother to keep up on his own chosen site and look at pages 12 and 13 he'd have seen, the use of phones/ works computers/ foreign friends have already been suggested. :lol: :lol: What a wally :lol: 

tony


----------



## carolgavin

GEMMY said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I've gained notoriety from billybob and jane on t'other side for advocating the use of mobile phones to vote. The idiot, if he'd bother to keep up on his own chosen site and look at pages 12 and 13 he'd have seen, the use of phones/ works computers/ foreign friends have already been suggested. :lol: :lol: What a wally :lol:
> 
> tony


Oooooh Tony now that you are notorious can I have your autograph please. Oh and also could have a category Most Notorious facts member you would be a shooooo in!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

Yes please please please please please pretty please. :lol: 

ps autograph on the way..... no selling it on flea bay 8O 

tony


----------



## moblee

# Motorhomefacts (48%, 1,096 Votes)
# Motorhome Fun (34%, 786 Votes)

310 in front  Copy & paste anyone :?: :?:


----------



## GEMMY

They've run out of phones/ works computers/ foreign friends. :lol:

tony


----------



## greenasthegrass

Oooh the comments are a bit much! Lots of disgruntled bods and packs of lies all round!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

Greenie, you're sounding as serious as t'other lot, lighten up. :lol:

tony


----------



## clodhopper2006

RedSonja said:


> Well I have voted.
> 
> Afraid I voted for MH Fun.
> 
> I personally dont like the way things are going on this site and wont renew.
> 
> People should get out and enjoy their Motorhome not start bickering about politics or relegion and start attacking people for their views. Too many of those sort of people on here now.
> 
> Its a shame as some of my good friends will still be here. But there is always Face Book to contact them on.
> 
> Sonja


I think Sonja's terribly disapointed we havent abused her. She posted over there she was sure we would. Great to see how we haven't treated this as a rival bashing exercise like they have


----------



## GEMMY

No surprise, why would anyone respond to ANY of their threads now 8O 

tony


----------



## teemyob

*done*

Voted.

No competition really.

(pro MHF)

TM


----------



## Bracken606

Voted, having just joined here as a subscriber i have tested the competition.....and there is no competition!


----------



## PAT4NEIL

I belong to several forums because I can.

I hopefully have friends on all.

However I voted for Motorhome fun because it is a friendly site with minimal moderation.

Pat


----------



## dinger

*Facts v Fun*

Voting Fun , as Facts dont even know the time of day... :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

This is certainly bringing them out of the woodwork.

tony


----------



## nukeadmin

> However I voted for Motorhome fun because it is a friendly site with minimal moderation.


Well just to clarify MHF (Motorhomefacts) is also a friendly site, we have the minimum moderation required for the number of active members we have 
Not having visible named moderators doesn't mean a site doesn't have moderators  and ALL sites require moderation duties / housekeeping duties regardless of what they say. 
There is room out there for all sites imho, some people want a more structured site with arguments / personal attacks clamped down on and a status quo maintained meanwhile others would prefer sites where everything goes. There are forums out there (none motorhome) which pride themselves on zero moderation but they aren't for the faint hearted !



> Voting Fun , as Facts dont even know the time of day...


not even sure what this means lol


----------



## moblee

*13:54*


----------



## artona

no its not Phil its 14.32hrs


----------



## moblee

no its not stew it's 14:42


----------



## 113016

I for one am not playing Caravanguards game
I have no intention of voting as all this will do is make divisions.
As far as I am concerned there are two sites that I use
MHFacts and Wildcamping For Motorhomes and they both offer different things, some overlapping and both equally good in different ways.


----------



## sallytrafic

nukeadmin said:


> Voting Fun , as Facts dont even know the time of day...
> 
> 
> 
> not even sure what this means lol
Click to expand...

I expect that he hasn't set his/her time zone to GMT.

BTW how do other sites manage without having to do this twice yearly change Nuke?


----------



## carolgavin

Neeed more votes people we are only a few ahead  8O


----------



## GEMMY

Yes carol its neck and neck we are only 350 votes ahead :lol: 

tony


----------



## sallytrafic

I voted of course sometime ago for MHF but there are some very worthy others that have been added to the poll since the start.

MHF would still have got my vote though Sorry motorroamers and smallmotorhome.

I actually belong to 6 groups (in order of joining)

RTMR
MHF
365campingandcaravanning (not to be confused with the other 365)
smallmotorhome
Nomads
Motorroamers

and they all have a non-competing role to play in my life.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Light side saying we have all had pm's urging us to vote - I feel left out cos I haven't had one  

Greenie


----------



## GEMMY

It's like voting Tory or Labour, voting for anyone else is a wasted vote 8) 

tony


----------



## TeamRienza

I prefer to think of us as a socialist/dictatorship in a vaguely democratic way and rather like the former superpowers containing all of our possible needs and wants without having to venture into the outside,

Therfore a vote is not necessary.


Davy


----------



## carolgavin

No fair I have not had a PM either!!!!! I am a valued member, I have been here for years!!

SEND ME MY PM OR OR OR OR OR I WILL SCWEAM AND SCWEAM TILL AM SICK!!


----------



## testreg

> No fair I have not had a PM either!!!!! I am a valued member, I have been here for years!!


ah but perhaps you should get paranoia now about it


----------



## bognormike

http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/best-online-motorhome-communities-1399


----------



## moblee

No pm *Here* either


----------



## Chascass

Voted for Facts on Wednesday, just got around to saying so.  

Charlie


----------



## GEMMY

I see we have a disappearing voice again

tony


----------



## notmyrealname

As a long timer user of facts and fun I have watched with interest how this competition for the best online community has evolved.

Not wanting to upset anyone especially either site owner, I decided to login to this forum not as me but with an anonymous account, it appears there is some bad feeling between one or two on each forum and I do not want to fall out with any of them nor the site owners. This post will be posted on both facts and fun at the same time. 

My comments are as follows: 

Motorhome facts has paved the way and was/is the benchmark for motorhome comunities, many sites are poor copys of it. 

Fun started out as an almost direct copy but then added features and functions not available on Facts which pushed facts forward and then tit for tat from both and the sites get much better. 

The competition between these two sites ensured they left all other sites in the shade. Facts goes from strength to strength, in 8 years is easily the biggest site. Fun in just three years is bigger and better than the MMM website which had many years head start and a magazine with a third of a million subscribers behind it and promoting it. 

I find it difficult to choose between facts and fun, because they are, physically, essentially the same. Facts is much more serious, this can be good, but woe betide you if your view falls foul of a few terriers who's bite is deep and who will never let go! Fun on the other hand has facts but it also has enforced fun, you are a Funster wether you like it or not, Fun is rammed at you, and woe betide you if you have no sense of humour! This can be tedious! 

So who do I choose, where did I cast my vote? 

Both sites were started by motorhome enthusiasts, this is evident, but during the time the Fun website has been on the rise, the facts owner seemed to lose interest in motorhomes while building his business. While on Fun the Ringleader is always posting, helping, personally welcoming any member who introduces themselves, attending many rallies, meeting his flock, cooking them bacon and sharing a beer; Nuke does not have a motorhome, rarely posts anything unless its to help with a website query (or sell something) and rarely shows himself at rallies. I think the enthusiasm the owner has on Fun shines through the whole website, so for me and for being a "community" Fun is the better place to spend time on our hobby, so It was Fun who got my vote, my vote. It won't make any difference as the tens of thousands more members that facts have will ensure the 'win' for Facts but I must say well done to both. (though I thought the rellevation that Nuke diverts members from the fun.com domain to his facts domain very distasteful!)

This is just my opinion the last thing I wish to do is cause any more trouble, I hate posting anon, but please do not ask who I am, I will not divulge, I rally with both groups and wish to continue to do so. Thank you anon


----------



## EJB

Well said 'anon'  
This site is for earning money and developing the latest and most overwhelming gizmos whereas the other one is for enthusiasts to help each other.
However 90% of my time is spent here as there are still, just, enough helpful enthusiasts to offer very quick answers to most problems. :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin

well interesting posts both of the preceding two posts

but a few comments from me

Jim is a businessman as much as I am, his site is commercial, its laden with advertising (far more than on here) and subscription based and he sells his own motorhome books lol so hardly an independent guy doing it out of the goodness of his heart lol and good on him, why shouldn't he do so, same as me. I have no issue with him being a commercial success

I will hold my hands up to not posting as many jokes and other chatty type posts recently as Jim atm, it goes in phases, if I am busy on a project then I simply don't have time and I also have 2 very young children who absorb spare time also. I am sure when Jim is setting up a new website he has to take his eye off the ball as well, tis human nature. I have >12,500 posts on mhf so not a slacker by any means 



> MMM website which had many years head start and a magazine with a third of a million subscribers behind it and promoting it.


 lol dunno where you got those figures from MMM has about 40,000 subscribers I think not 330,000 and its much easier leapfrogging a site from another instead of founding one from the ground up with no member base to draw from 



> though I thought the rellevation that Nuke diverts members from the fun.com domain to his facts domain very distasteful!


 lol might want to see who owns outdoorbits.co.uk and outdoorbobs.co.uk lol then 

Don't believe all the hype I don't bite..... much


----------



## moblee

Well I renewed my subscription today (Very easy by the no problems).

This is my 5/6th year of being a member of Facts,boy time flies :lol:.

Really looking forward to the Peterborough show when I'll see all the Friends I've made.

Motorhomefacts :thumbleft:


----------



## locovan

moblee said:


> Well I renewed my subscription today (Very easy by the no problems).
> 
> This is my 5/6th year of being a member of Facts,boy time flies :lol:.
> 
> Really looking forward to the Peterborough show when I'll see all the Friends I've made.
> 
> Motorhomefacts :thumbleft:


 :BIG: :wave: ccasion5: :hello2:

Lets all be upstanding for NUKE


----------



## 747

I voted for:

www.nymphowildcampers.com

Jeez, I am knackered. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

8O Wouldn't load 8O  

tony


----------



## 747

GEMMY said:


> 8O Wouldn't load 8O
> 
> tony


Heeheeheeheeheeheehee. :lol:

Gotcha, you dirty old man. 8O :lol:

I wonder how many more tried the link. :roll:


----------



## notmyrealname

Thanks Nuke, thanks for responding, your reply makes me feel I was right to remain anon. Its not just the posting numbers, its all the other things I mentioned, yes he seems to have more time to spend with his members than you but I feel that makes a big difference thats all, it is nothing personal. As for pointing out that the ringleader owns outdoorbits.co.uk, what is your point? He says he bought it to swap with you. He does not point it anywhere causing you to lose traffic, unlike you, you point that fun.com domain to your site possibly diverting many members. Maybe it does not re-direct many members and if that is the case, why not swap it with him and stop taking his traffic, I am sure that would go some way to clearing the air between you two. They are both great sites and the motorhome community is better for having the both of you, I will continue to be a member of both.



nukeadmin said:


> well interesting posts both of the preceding two posts
> 
> but a few comments from me
> 
> Jim is a businessman as much as I am, his site is commercial, its laden with advertising (far more than on here) and subscription based and he sells his own motorhome books lol so hardly an independent guy doing it out of the goodness of his heart lol and good on him, why shouldn't he do so, same as me. I have no issue with him being a commercial success
> 
> I will hold my hands up to not posting as many jokes and other chatty type posts recently as Jim atm, it goes in phases, if I am busy on a project then I simply don't have time and I also have 2 very young children who absorb spare time also. I am sure when Jim is setting up a new website he has to take his eye off the ball as well, tis human nature. I have >12,500 posts on mhf so not a slacker by any means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMM website which had many years head start and a magazine with a third of a million subscribers behind it and promoting it.
> 
> 
> 
> lol dunno where you got those figures from MMM has about 40,000 subscribers I think not 330,000 and its much easier leapfrogging a site from another instead of founding one from the ground up with no member base to draw from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though I thought the rellevation that Nuke diverts members from the fun.com domain to his facts domain very distasteful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol might want to see who owns outdoorbits.co.uk and outdoorbobs.co.uk lol then
> 
> Don't believe all the hype I don't bite..... much
Click to expand...


----------



## sallytrafic

Excuse me isn't this against the rules having two different usernames on here?


----------



## GEMMY

I wondered how long it would be before that was said. :lol: 

tony


----------



## nukeadmin

> He does not point it anywhere causing you to lose traffic, unlike you, you point that fun.com domain to your site possibly diverting many members


Well firstly it was just me protecting my interests as to why I purchased the domain as a person had just threatened me with



> I promise to become a real pain in the arse in more ways than one, but for starters , I have today registered MHFun.co.uk and MHFun.com, see here I have someone eager to develop them based upon your business model and I am prepared to throw whatever funds are necessary to start taking money from you. "**** off and do it then" you might say, and I just might, and if I only earn a pound from my investment I will be happy to know that the pound came from your pocket, maybe you can afford to lose a few pounds, but lose them you will.


and so of course I took an interest as its not every day I get that sort of email thrown at me !

Secondly lol as for diverting "many" members to MHF, well for the *whole of last year* we had 178 visits via the .com domain and compared to the approx 200,000 unique visitors per month we get organically its insignificant (in terms of diverting members) in fact we had close to the same amount of hits directly from fun themselves  see the images below of stats, guess people just aren't searching for his site as much as he thinks 

lol it may not atm but initially outdoorbits.co.uk used to point to a website setup purely to divert money and business away from Outdoorbits.com. It had links to direct competitor products to ODB products and bad reviews of our products  oh btw he also owns Outdoorbobs.com bought back in 2007 so 3 domains to 1 

You appears to know a lot about "the ringleaders" business for a simple member 



> I am sure that would go some way to clearing the air between you two


pretty sure that we are way past that with recent comments. I was neutral to a degree a year or so back but recent developments reminded me not to take this for granted when I asked if he could design his own subscription image button and got an email back saying "Last chance to swop, I guarantee I will lose you money if you don't. " with regards to outdoorbits.co.uk and fun.com !!!

if we are getting petty then perhaps you might want to ask "the ringleader" why he plageurises content from our site such as our old site rules, even our subscription button (created by me) that is replicated on his website










lol anyway I hope that gives you and the members a better insight 

I have a site to run and a community to grow (still growing faster and outpacing more this year than other sites  )


----------



## sallytrafic

GEMMY said:


> I wondered how long it would be before that was said. :lol:
> 
> tony


Well Tony there have been lots of times when having an alterego would have been useful  but up till now always thought against site rules.

I wonder if I should press a button on Nuke's post for aiding and abetting flagrant rule breaking


----------



## GEMMY

Go on, press the button, and report him to the mods, after all can't have rules for one differing from another. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## Fatalhud

I use to go on both sites, but I cannot forgive the unceremonious way he announced the site was going Subscription based then about 3 days later if you had not paid up blocked you out

And for that reason I have voted twice:wink: :wink: 
Not that Facts needs it, as at the moment Fun is starting to look like A UK entry in the Eurovision song contest
Nil points and Nil chance :lol: :lol: 

Alan H


----------



## 747

sallytrafic said:


> Excuse me isn't this against the rules having two different usernames on here?


I am Schizophrenic and Nuke allowed me to have 747 and Hobbyfan. 

I am getting lonely on my own now.


----------



## artona

sallytrafic said:


> Excuse me isn't this against the rules having two different usernames on here?


You are totally right Frank. Personally I think if someone intentionally creates a second user account, especially for such purposes they should have their main one suspended as well. If you want to say something you should be man, or women enough to say it without hiding

stew


----------



## artona

747 said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me isn't this against the rules having two different usernames on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Schizophrenic and Nuke allowed me to have 747 and Hobbyfan.
> 
> I am getting lonely on my own now.
Click to expand...

thanks for telling us , Schizophrenic is no excuse though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz

I used to be schizophrenic. 

The Doctor said "your cured, which one of you should I send the bill to!

Eddie


----------



## GEMMY

quote:

"You are totally right Frank. Personally I think if someone intentionally creates a second user account, especially for such purposes they should have their main one suspended as well. If you want to say something you should be man, or women enough to say it without hiding "

It was JIM :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## carolgavin

artona said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me isn't this against the rules having two different usernames on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally right Frank. Personally I think if someone intentionally creates a second user account, especially for such purposes they should have their main one suspended as well. If you want to say something you should be man, or women enough to say it without hiding
> 
> stew
Click to expand...

Aye well said Stew my love, but maybe said anonymous personage has something very big to hide.............................................


----------



## moblee

Bump

Well the voting's still open


----------



## erneboy

Careful Nuke, don't join the nasty guy in his gutter, Alan.


----------



## moblee

*Four* more days to vote


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I am not a member of any other MH, camping , caravaning or leisure site.
So how do I know that this is the best.

Dave p


Dave p


----------



## clodhopper2006

Guess what! On the other side they've discovered that the poll lets you vote again even from the same IP address. Maybe it forgets you voted after a while. Anyway I'm sure nobody here would have a look at the poll and vote again would they. :wink: :wink:


----------



## carolgavin

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I am not a member of any other MH, camping , caravaning or leisure site.
> So how do I know that this is the best.
> 
> Dave p
> 
> Dave p


Well you must kinda like it cos you are still here DTP sweetness!!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Is this rubbish still going on? tsk tsk just gives chance of stupid comments like "ours is the best" well it would be wouldn't it? Some people are liberal with the truth on those comments.

Greenie :?


----------



## locovan

clodhopper2006 said:


> Guess what! On the other side they've discovered that the poll lets you vote again even from the same IP address. Maybe it forgets you voted after a while. Anyway I'm sure nobody here would have a look at the poll and vote again would they. :wink: :wink:


I cant vote again it wont let me.


----------



## clodhopper2006

locovan said:


> I cant vote again it wont let me.


shame on you for trying Mavis :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin

this finishes today, would be good to break the 2000 mark, if you haven't voted yet get yours in now


----------



## moblee

I've added the link so people don't have to source the first page.

http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/news/best-online-motorhome-communities-1399


----------



## GEMMY

They don't mind everyone bitching about each other as long as you don't question Caravan Guards reasons for hosting the poll. 8) 

My post was soon pulled, how many of our mods are moonlighting for Caravan Guard 8) :lol: 

tony


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

Just voted 8)


----------



## Penquin

The score is now 1,969 but time is running out so let's all go for the final few............

Dave :lol:


----------



## moblee

*30*

64 mins left


----------



## GEMMY

Sorry run out of ISP's :lol: 

tony


----------



## kandsservices

just voted and its at 1971 votes for mhf


----------



## Penquin

Now I wonder which Motorhome Forum will feature most highly in their targetted advertising after this closes....... :roll: :? 


Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Did my bit - now 1972 votes for "Facts" sake

Cheers

Dave


----------



## angie

Voted just in time  Now 1974 votes!!! 
Motorhomefacts takes its rightful place.. 1st


----------



## eddied

*Voted*

 well I think I've managed to vote MHF. Had missed this thread before. It was showing 1977 votes. Only motorhome forums I visit nowadays are MHF (English) and Camperonline (Italian).
No longer have a motorhome.  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## nukeadmin

well the poll has finished and the conclusion was inevitable 

We have won, thanks to all who voted, some ahem interesting comments on the poll.

Seems to be an amazing amount of discontent directed towards Moi and MHF from certain people out there, ah well onwards and upwards, I shan't let it keep me awake at nights


----------



## wakk44

nukeadmin said:


> Seems to be an amazing amount of discontent directed towards Moi and MHF from certain people out there, ah well onwards and upwards, I shan't let it keep me awake at nights


Absolutely Dave,there seems to be significant amount of their members that bear a long standing grudge which is counter productive imo.

Thankfully that feeling is not reciprocated on here and we do not take every opportunity to stick the boot in.

Considering the level of antagonism over there the surprising thing is that when both sets of members meet at a rally we get on well.

Live and let live is my motto and I think we certainly live up to that on here,I just wish the funsters could do the same.


----------



## 100127

wakk44 said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be an amazing amount of discontent directed towards Moi and MHF from certain people out there, ah well onwards and upwards, I shan't let it keep me awake at nights
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely Dave,there seems to be significant amount of their members that bear a long standing grudge which is counter productive imo.
> 
> Thankfully that feeling is not reciprocated on here and we do not take every opportunity to stick the boot in.
> 
> Considering the level of antagonism over there the surprising thing is that when both sets of members meet at a rally we get on well.
> 
> Live and let live is my motto and I think we certainly live up to that on here,I just wish the funsters could do the same.
Click to expand...

It also seems amazing that, with the vast membership we have, we could not get to the 2000 mark. At least the outcome was in our favour.

Bob


----------



## Penquin

wak44 said:


> Considering the level of antagonism over there the surprising thing is that when both sets of members meet at a rally we get on well.


The explanation of that correct observation is perhaps based in the anonymity of an electronic forum c/w the personal face-to-face contact found at a rally. 8O

It is easy to appear very negative on the written text since we do not have the added input of body language to guide us. Sadly, also what we think we write may well be interpreted by others in a different way from what we expected. 

I totally agree that long-standing animosity and similar is unproductive to say the least, it is like a cancer that will destroy over time. 

If others want to comment in a negative manner, so be it, that is their choice, but we are not compelled to either read such things or join in........ :roll:

I have more than enough "fun" from Facts and am not interested in what others may say elsewhere......... 

Maybe that's my loss, but if so I will live with it............. 

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy

If only some of them knew how it all started :lol: :lol: :lol: 

How Dave and staff were proved right in the end and Jim had to agree. 

All very amusing for those who do know. 

But bygones are bygones and let sleeping dogs lie as they say. 

We have all moved on and the choices are ours to make. 

Thanks as always to all the hard work that goes on in the back ground on here. 

Mandy


----------

